# Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge:s jpg files to LR, where?



## nordic light (Jul 16, 2016)

In my new smartphone Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge I taken photos with dng+jpg. That means a picture is taken with both dng+jpg at the same time. (There is no possibility to take only dng-files.) I use Onesync to export the dng+jpg files to OneDrive. The files are exported to a map on my desktop (and also to OneDrive in the cloud). If I take a photo with dng+jpg and export it and then open the map I can see both the dng and jpg files there. And then I import these two files from Lightroom. Then we come to the problem. I can only see the dng-files in Lightroom. I cant find the jpg-files anywhere. But I think they are there somewhere, because when I look at a dng-photo in Lightroom I can at the same time see in "Library-Meta-Subordinate files" there is the word: "jpg". So under the dng-file there is the jpg-file somewhere. But I can´t see it anywhere or figure out how to pick it up (if possible?).

My goal is to have the dng file and the jpg file side by side so I can compare and edit both. But, as I said, I can only see the dng-file. Where is the jpg-file?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 16, 2016)

There is an option on the General tab of the LR Preferences to "Treat Jpeg files next to raw files as separate photos", which needs to be *checked* if you want to see both the DNG and the associated Jpeg. By default, however, that option is *unchecked*, which means that the the raw file only is imported, the jpeg is just noted as a "sidecar" file.

So, check that option and that will fix the issue for future imports. For existing dng-only imported files, right-click on the folder containing the "pairs" and choose "Synchronize Folder" and Lightroom should import the jpegs for you to see and access.


----------



## nordic light (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you Jim! I´m glad I found this forum, in just a few minutes my problem was solved, wow.


----------

